# Two At Once



## lb59 (Jan 2, 2006)

Has anybody tried or done this with a Cub Cadet garden tractor.?

? About Leaving front blade and tiller on a CC garden tractor.
My cub tiller for my CC GT2554 has it's own separate hydraulic lift and mounting brackets.
I'm thinking this set up might allow me to leave the front blade and the tiller on the tractor and use either one as needed but I don't know if I'm right on that or not.
__________________---->>
Has anybody tried or done this on a Cub Cadet garden tractor.


----------



## ducati996 (Dec 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lb59 _
> *Has anybody tried or done this with a Cub Cadet garden tractor.?
> 
> ? About Leaving front blade and tiller on a CC garden tractor.
> ...


I think its time you set it up and find out - no other way to know, since nobody in every tractor site you posted the question answered you on it :furious: ....come on live a little get your hands dirty and tell us what you find out :spinsmile


----------



## lb59 (Jan 2, 2006)

*Re: Re: Two At Once*



> _Originally posted by ducati996 _
> **get your hands dirty and tell us what you find out :spinsmile *


 *It's tempting; but I haven't got the blade yet.


----------

